# how much disk space does microsoft office 2007 need?



## Cool Joe (Jul 24, 2008)

how much space does MS office 2007 occupy when it is installed on the hard disk?


----------



## alok4best (Jul 24, 2008)

it depends on the options u choose while installing..I c it taking close to 400 MBs in my hard drive.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 24, 2008)

wat do u mean by the options u choose while installing?


----------

